# my story



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi, id like to share my story,hope no one minds. at 19 in 1975 i got my frist apt.started smoking pot with my coworkers,every thing was great,the world was good. about a year later began having eemotional outbursts,one day started passing blood,guess i almost blead to death.(pardon the spelling)after 13 days in hospitalwas diagnosed crohns.well that wasnt so bad i lost weight,doc gave 6mos off,lets party.i swore i was having fun,but hinesight showed memuch depression paranoia and very odd sensations. started drinking,thought it made me feel better,that was a 22year nightmare,being hospitalized off and on for crohns and depression.im very blessed, in 1996 i got involved in rehab.this is the best thing that ever happened to me,besides my wife.she suffered through it all with me.i cant imageon how.never could work much,my disabilty ins.is on mental(witch conferms everones suspicions).my doc at gastro never could explain all my symtoms,ive had 5 surgerys 2 bowel,1 anal fistula(ouch)1 knee,1 back,1hernia,thats 6.now i feel more in control,more or less,pains still there,but we get by.(fm explains much diagnosed finely 1999. besides my family,i love my girls(dogs to most people)plants,and real sicence fiction. thanks for lisening,id like to read your story too. squrts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Squrts,I just now saw your post. (I'm the one who has been going nuts with this infernal itching rash..you may have read my post.)Of course, no one minds if you share your story! We each have "a story" and some have been brave enough, kind enough to share them. As Lexa pointed out, we, (many of us at least) seem to share a common bond. I hope to soon be feeling up to writing my thoughts about that. Perhaps I'll post it on my web page.You certainly have had your share of pain, surgeries and heartache and my heart goes out to you. I've been fortunate, at 62, not to have needed these kinds of surgeries. Most all of my difficulties have been in the mental realm (depression, anxiety). However, mental problems I think, create just as much pain and anguish. It may be working on my body now though as well.You take care and keep enjoying your family, your "girls" (what kind of dogs do you have?) I have a little Schnauzer-Terrier mix named Sugar and she is my little shadow and a great source of love and pleasure. We also have a solid black cat named BabyCat. He's a real love too. Animals are so uncomplicated and nonjudgmental and I believe this is why we can love them so very much.Well, I'm done rambling. I should've tried to go back to sleep a couple of hours ago but I'm just not sleepy.My best wishes to you and yours,calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo calida: my girls are chiwawa mix, and doxie mix,and theres my sons cat,i guess im learning tolike her. depression is the worst pain youll ever encounter porzac works best for me,and its not perfect.im constantly at odds with depression. well you kick A on that rash,try zinc oxide.thanks see ya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi guys,The one thing I have now realised that even though I have lots of pain and recently 3 lots of surgery that have taken me ages to recover from, since I have started taking anti depressants I can manage alot better. Still have bad days but the severe ups and downs have stopped. I didn't realize how bad things had been until I started on the antideps, all of a sudden the things that had been making me cry - little things- were copeable.And then I realised that I was managing with the other stuff reasonably ok It was a pretty overwhelming feeling. My GP was really pleased as she had been trying to get me on to them for about 8 years!!Now I don't care what anyone says I plan to stay on them for ever or until they find a cure for FM which aver comes forst!PS I am really happy with noni juice at the moment. But I think most people will say that after a while meds don't work and you start all over agian.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Montanna,What antidepressant(s) are you taking, for how long, at at what dosage, if I may ask?calida


----------

